# Do you search our members' avatar images on google?



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Right-click on them and click "search google for image".
I was sometimes curious what kind of creatures are depicted in them, so:















I actually said to myself "WTF is this?" on this one:








This one looks like an alien:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It says that yours is an owl....


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Couchie said:


> It says that yours is an owl....











https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bunchie
"Bunchie
What happens when a llama and a ***** crossbreed.
_My bunchie sure has a long erect neck._"

WTF..


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

No, can't say I've ever done that.

But I've used image search: The most notable recent search was the meme of two photos side by side: One of Hitler holding a bible at a rally, and one of Trump holding a bible in front of that church. In both photos the men were holding the bible in an identical fashion. The point was that Trump was holding his bible the same way that Hitler did.

My suspicions were aroused, and in a few minutes I discovered the undoctored photo of Hitler, sans bible.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Four posts to Godwin's Law. Is that a TC record? 

Sorry folks, considering what's been going on "upstairs" lately I can't help but see the humor in that.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Room2201974 said:


> Four posts to Godwin's Law. Is that a TC record?
> 
> Sorry folks, considering what's been going on "upstairs" lately I can't help but see the humor in that.


A man tried to shoot Adolf Hitler but missed. Then Adolf replied, "Oh shoot, I did nazi that coming!"


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> Four posts to Godwin's Law. Is that a TC record?
> 
> *Sorry folks, considering what's been going on "upstairs" lately I can't help but see the humor in that.*


You don't say :lol: !


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I just search my own avatar image, and *Google* thinks it's

" *cat humans quarantine meme* "


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Searching mine yields a bunch of cartoon characters.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hammeredklavier said:


> Right-click on them and click "search google for image".
> ]


I think that only works on Internet Explorer. Would be handy to see what people have in their avatar as many of them are rather puzzling.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

pianozach said:


> I just search my own avatar image, and *Google* thinks it's
> " *cat humans quarantine meme* "


Look what I found:

*Cat is not pleased owners are home quarantined*
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/...solation-quarantine-cat-not-happy-mxp-vpx.hln
Morning Express with Robin Meade
A woman posted a funny video of her cat meowing at her because the cat isn't happy the whole family is at home quarantined. Source: HLN


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> I think that only works on Internet Explorer. Would be handy to see what people have in their avatar as many of them are rather puzzling.


Works with Google Chrome as well.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

> Do you search our members' avatar images on google?


Yes. I use Google images a lot in general. For some reason I can't always tell who the musicians used in the avatars are. Then I search and think how do I not know that!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

pianozach said:


> Works with Google Chrome as well.


But not Firefox.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"david slater monkey"?


----------

